# Magic sign Matt Barnes (Press Conference)



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

http://www.thirdquartercollapse.com/2009/7/21/956124/espn-orlando-magic-sign-matt-barnes



> According to Marc Stein of ESPN.com, the Orlando Magic have agreed to terms with free-agent small forward Matt Barnes on a two-year contract. The exact dollar amount of his deal is not yet known. The news corroborates what a source told 3QC when the Magic signed Brandon Bass 10 days ago, that Barnes would be the next player to sign with Orlando.
> 
> UPDATE: Adrian Wojnarowski of Yahoo! Sports reports the deal is worth $3.2 million over two seasons, with the second a player option.


Good move.

Gives us yet another solid perimeter defender. He hustles, too. I think he's going to fit in very very well as a 9th or 10th man/niche defender.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Magic sign Matt Barnes*

Official Press Conference: http://www.nba.com/magic/video/2009/07/31/073109barnes.magic/index.html


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

The Magic are really trying to fix their depth issues. Good move by them, Barnes type players is what this team needs.


----------

